# Mail : plus de réception avec compte Gmail



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis fin janvier le logiciel Mail ne me permet plus de recevoir les messages de ma boite Gmail, ça fait 4-5 ans pourtant que y'a aucun problème. Je comprends vraiment pas.

Protocole POP et iMAP pourtant activés dans les paramètre Gmail.

Le message d'erreur:
Échec de la connexion au serveur Google IMAP «*imap.gmail.com*». Assurez-vous que le nom d&#8217;utilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquez sur Continuer. Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de courrier si les informations sont incorrectes.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

loustique a dit:


> Le message d'erreur:
> Échec de la connexion au serveur Google IMAP «*imap.gmail.com*». . Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de courrier si les informations sont incorrectes.



Bonjour,

Il faut choisir entre 





> Protocole POP et iMAP pourtant activés dans les paramètre Gmail.


 à moins qu'il n'y ait confusion :hein:

Parfois il faut refaire le compte, pour corriger 





> Assurez-vous que le nom dutilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquez sur Continuer


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Voila le détail iMAP et POP:
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=731993Capturedcran20120204162301.png

Depuis que le compte ne fonctionne plus je l'ai supprimé mais je ne parviens plus à le recréer.
Identifiants Correctes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

loustique a dit:


> Voila le détail iMAP et POP:
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=731993Capturedcran20120204162301.png
> 
> Depuis que le compte ne fonctionne plus je l'ai supprimé mais je ne parviens plus à le recréer.
> Identifiants Correctes



http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=180188

Une fois le client configuré, vous pouvez vérifier vos paramètres IMAP dans l'onglet Comptes accessible depuis le menu Mail > Préférences. Vos paramètres devraient être les suivants :


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Marche toujours pas, pourtant c'est pareil:


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Vous arrivez à accéder à votre compte gmail depuis un navigateur web ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous arrivez à accéder à votre compte gmail depuis un navigateur web ?



C'est par cela qu'il faut commencer 





> Une fois le client configuré,



+1


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Oui j'y parviens mais c'est nettement moi pratique....

C'est bien ça qu'il faut faire ?:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

loustique a dit:


> Oui j'y parviens mais c'est nettement moi pratique....
> 
> C'est bien ça qu'il faut faire ?:



Oui, c'est bien cela, ensuite tu compares avec mes captures


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

OK ok regarde la comparaison est juste là: C'est identique









Mais toujours le même message d'erreur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

loustique a dit:


> OK ok regarde la comparaison est juste là: C'est identique
> 
> 
> Mais toujours le même message d'erreur



Le serveur smtp doit inclure dans la ligne ton nom .... sur la première vue 

smtp.gmail.com : ton compte gmail ... utilise le sélecteur pour le fixer


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

ça fait une semaine que j'essaie désespérément mais toujours rien.... J'vais finir par abandonner 


Voila un résumé:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

loustique a dit:


> ça fait une semaine que j'essaie désespérément mais toujours rien.... J'vais finir par abandonner
> 
> 
> Voila un résumé:



faudrait connecter à ce compte (cocher l'option) si tu veux y accéder ...


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Toujours rien


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

Je ne comprends pas. 
Lorsque vous appuyez sur le bouton + pour créer un compte, le compte gmail se configure tout seul. À quel stade de la création avez vous un MSG d'erreur ?
Et c'est quoi cette icône gmail que vous avez dans les préf.?


----------



## loustique (4 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas.
> Lorsque vous appuyez sur le bouton + pour créer un compte, le compte gmail se configure tout seul. À quel stade de la création avez vous un MSG d'erreur ?
> Et c'est quoi cette icône gmail que vous avez dans les préf.?



Oui bien sur si tout se passe bien, mais si ça marche pas pas t'arrive à tout ces truc là

UP !


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2012)

Google a, il me semble, changé ses certificats et, bizarrement, ceux-ci paraissent ne pas être parfaitement convenables. Je n'utilise pas Mail mais des clients assez exotiques qui m'ont demandé plus d'une fois de valider les certificats non-validés de GMail...
Ce genre de choses arrivent parfois quand un des certificats intermédiaires (de Verisign, Thawte ou une autre autorité) sont absents du magasin de certificats [ici, le trousseau].

Ça, c'est pour un diagnostic _possible_. Quant à la solution, faut chercher. :rateau:


----------



## loustique (5 Février 2012)

En effet ça pourrait expliquer cette "panne" soudaine....


----------



## loustique (5 Février 2012)

Personne ??


----------



## MissFlo (21 Mai 2013)

Depuis hier, exactement le même problème !
Mail essaye de se connecter au serveur imap et de même pour le smtp, et voici la réponse :
"Google IMAP : Could not connect to this Google IMPA server. Check your network connection ..."

Ayant chercher et chercher sur le net pour trouver une réponse, j'ai même supprimé mon compte et recrée mais malheureusement, lors de la création, quand il essaye de se connecter au serveur imap et smtp, pas de connexion possible. J'ai donc perdu tous mes dossiers crées sous Mail.

J'ai même réalisé l'étape de google pour sécuriser mon compte et l'autoriser à l'utiliser avec Mail ("2 steps verification").

Je tiens à préciser que j'arrive bien à me connecter à gmail via le web.

J'ai un peu tout essayé sans succès. Est-ce un problème avec la connexion internet (le provider peut être ?!) ? Ces derniers temps, j'ai eu de fréquences coupures d'internet (habitant en Afrique ...).

Merci par avance pour votre aide à tous !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2013)

il y a pas mal de sujets là dessus
les reflexes en ce cas
- tester sur un autre compte du mac
ca passe ou pas

et si ca passe ca veut dire souci limité à session 1 ( pour divers causes)
et UNE des causes possibles ( parmi plein d'autres) est un fichier naze ( par exemple plist mail, qu'on peut recréer SANS perdre ses données ,  mille sujets là dessus)

une SUPPRESSION de compte supprime ...les données*
edit
et une recreation de compte en utilisant un fichier de réglage corrompu peut donner des résultats identiques à avant recréation( car ca réecrit dans un fichier...naze)


et de TOUTES FACONS  toute personne sensée travaille avec une sécurité : sauvegardes externes sur DD externe ( clone ou Time machine ou les 2 conjointement) ce qui permet de
-  bosser l'esprit tranquille
( si un fichier bloque ou que le DD interne meurt ,  mac est volé etc)
- de réparer en sachant que tout est récuperable si bourde de manip


----------

